# MAC Entremauve pigment vs MAC Grape pigment



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 6, 2008)

Just thought I'd put this up since they're such a close match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Entremauve vs. Grape














Flash vs. No Flash


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks! Now I don't have to hunt for Entremauve....although I'm such a purple freak i'll probably still get it LOL


----------

